# Alternativen zur Logitech MX518?



## Kel (1. Februar 2012)

Meine inzwischen über 6 Jahre alte MX518 macht langsam Probleme, und ich werde mich mittelfristig wohl oder übel nach einem Nachfolger  umsehen müssen.

In Frage käme da natürlich die MX518 , die es aber anscheinend nur noch als "Refresh"-Version gibt (einziger relevanter Unterschied zum Vorgängermodell - 200dpi mehr??).
Da ich recht große Hände habe, wäre mir natürlich auch eine Maus genehm, die noch etwas größer als die MX518 ist.
*NUR Kabelmäuse!*
*Ich nutze ein Mittelding zwischen Claw & Palm-Grip! (tendiert eher Richtung Claw)
* 
MX518 Refresh gibs für ~35€, maximales Budget wären 50€.
Benutzt wird sie für normalen Desktopkram, Shooter und RTS


----------



## Nyuki (1. Februar 2012)

G 400 der "Nachfolger" der Mx 518

Logitech G400 optische Gaming Maus schnurgebunden: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Cyberian (1. Februar 2012)

Für ca. 50€ bekommst du die Zowie EC1 die ist leicht größer als die MX518 ... Ich bin auch von der einen auf die andere umgestiegen und total begeistert.

Einziger Nachteil der EC1 falls man es denn braucht ist das der DPI Umschalter auf der unteren Seite liegt.

Bevor du die G400 nimmst wurde ich eine neue MX518 vorziehen, denn das Mausrad der G400 hat eine kaum spürbare Rasterung ist irgendwie unprazise finde ich .


----------



## s|n|s (1. Februar 2012)

s|n|s schrieb:


> CM  Spawn oder Zowie EC1 oder Zowie AM. Razer Deathadder geht  auch.


^this


----------



## Kel (2. Februar 2012)

Cyberian schrieb:


> denn das Mausrad der G400 hat eine kaum spürbare Rasterung ist irgendwie unprazise finde ich .


 Keine Rasterung? 
Ohne mich.

Werd mir die beiden anderen Vorschläge mal ansehen, danke .

/e 
Zowie EC1 VS CM Spawn - welche ist größer und welche findet ihr besser? Und warum kostet die EC1 soviel mehr wie die CM Spawn?
Beide haben doch hoffentlich Mausrad-Rasterung? Finde darüber nichts konkretes.


----------



## [Bur4n] (2. Februar 2012)

Also ich find die Rasterung noch spürbar. Allgemein ist die G400 echt ne klasse Maus. Hatte vorher ne G5...


----------



## Own3r (2. Februar 2012)

Ich kann dir auch nur die G400 empfehlen, aber auch die Logitech G500 solltest du dir mal anschauen.


----------



## lukas1234321 (2. Februar 2012)

Eine G500 wäre auch nicht schlecht und die kostet nur ca. 45,-. Und sieht eigentlich nicht schlecht aus!

Link:

http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-G500-...P6Q/ref=pd_cp_computers_0/276-1996072-3937420

Oder spar noch ein bisschen zusammen und hol dir eine G700... Ich finde sie ist echt der Hammer!

Link:

http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-G700-...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1328187399&sr=1-1


----------



## Cleriker (2. Februar 2012)

Die G700 ist doch ohne Kabel, oder irre ich mich? Er wird sich mit der MX518 nicht ohne Grund für eine Maus mit Kabel entschieden haben. Ich persönlich bin auch von der MX518 zu der G400 gewechselt und am Anfang war es sehr seltsam. Man gewöhnt sich aber schnell an das Mausrad.


----------



## MonKAY (2. Februar 2012)

Die G700 ist Kabellos. Wenn du mit der MX518 zufrieden warst solltest du entweder G400 (optische Maus), oder G500 (lasermaus) testen. Wie Cleriker schon schrieb gewöhnt man sich sehr schnell an die leichte Rasterung und ich fand die schwere Rasterung der G5 nachher sogar störend.


----------



## Kel (2. Februar 2012)

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen optisch & Laser?


----------



## Own3r (2. Februar 2012)

Laser ermöglicht eine genauere Abtastung des Untergerundes. Optische Sensoren sind zwar auch nicht unbedingt schlecht, haben aber dann aber niedrige DPI. Ob man so viel DIP braucht, ist eine andere Frage. Rein technisch ist eine Lasermaus "besser".


----------



## eVoX (3. Februar 2012)

Suchst zum richtigen Zeitpunkt

Logitech Wireless Gaming Mouse G700

Logitech Gaming Mouse G500

Logitech Optical Gaming Mouse G400


Die G400 würde ich aber bei Amazon kaufen, falls du da einen Acc hast, oder jemand anders.


----------



## Kel (3. Februar 2012)

eVoX schrieb:


> Die G400 würde ich aber bei Amazon kaufen, falls du da einen Acc hast, oder jemand anders.


 Ja das klingt nach ner guten Gelegenheit . Aber wieso die G400 bei Amazon?
Hab dort ein Konto und wäre kein Problem, aber mal so interessehalber ....? Wegen kostenlosem Versand?

Bei dem Preis kann ich doch eigentlich die G500 der G400 problemlos vorziehen oder? Wobei die G400 nicht grade so super verarbeitet sein soll wie die MX518 - wieso hat Alternate DIE nicht im Shop? 
G700 fällt raus wegen kein Kabel.


----------



## eVoX (3. Februar 2012)

Hab ganz vergessen das ich da "Prime" habe. Musst du da zu den 29,99 Versand zahlen?


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Februar 2012)

Ich kann zu 100% die Logitech G500 empfehlen!!
Einfach eine tolle Maus!


----------



## eVoX (3. Februar 2012)

Absolut, keine frage, allerdings möchte der TE eine vernünftige Rasterung, ich hatte eine MX518 und habe jetzt eine G400 und G500. Ich kann sagen die Rasterung der G500 schlechter ist als die der anderen, die ist zu "weich", scrollt man schnell, könnte man sagen, G500 hat gar keine.  Mir gefällt die trotzdem ganz gut, das Gesamtpaket ist eben klasse.

Deshalb...TE ab zum nächsten MM/Saturn und mal selber testen.


----------



## Kel (3. Februar 2012)

eVoX schrieb:


> Hab ganz vergessen das ich da "Prime" habe. Musst du da zu den 29,99 Versand zahlen?


 Ab 20€ Bestellwert kostet es bei Amazon kein Porto .

Eine vernünftige Mausrasterung ist unabdingbar, bei der MX518 ist das schon optimal so für mich.

Ja, ums testen werd ich wohl nicht drumrumkommen. Wie lang hat Alternate denn die G500 noch vergünstigt im Angebot?
- Die MX518 ist überall ausverkauft 
- Zowie EC1 hat "angel snapping", welches sich nicht ausstellen lässt
- CM Spawn soll laut Testberichten nicht so optimal für große Hände sein?
- G500 hat wohl eine "miserable" Mausrasterung

Läufts am Ende doch wieder auf ne MX518 Refresh raus?


----------



## eVoX (3. Februar 2012)

Achso^^, ja dann bei Amazon, weil eben insgesamt günstiger (bei Alternate kommt noch 6,90 Porto) und besserer Service.

Das Angebot gilt nur heute. 

Ob es wieder die MX518 wird, wird man sehen. Ich hätte die mir damals auch kaufen können, nur wollte ich mal was neues.


----------



## Pash0r (3. Februar 2012)

Wenn die MX518 und die G500 nicht so ein seltsames Design hätten  Aber das liegt ja bekanntlich im Auge des Betrachters  Wenn es die in "Schlicht" geben würde, hätte ich auch eine hier liegen...

Also ich habe die G9 und bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einer neuen Maus...Gibt es denn nur die hier im Beirtag beschrieben Mäuse die was taugen, oder weil der Ersteller speziell einen Nachfolger für seine 518 sucht?! 

greetz


----------



## Ironhide (3. Februar 2012)

Was haltet ihr denn von den Razer mäusen? Naga und wie die alle heissen... Können die mit Logitech mithalten?


----------



## gh0st76 (3. Februar 2012)

Die einzig guten Mäuse bei Razer sind die mit optischen Sensoren. Also DeathAdder und Abyssus. Den Rest kann man dank Twin - Eye vergessen. Optische sind übrigens von der Performance her besser als Lasersensoren. Sogar der Avago 9500 der eigentlich der einzige gute Laser ist hat kleine Probleme. Optische sind einfach immer noch zuverlässiger.


----------



## Exception (3. Februar 2012)

Ich habe mir zusätzlich zu meiner MX 518 noch eine Razer Deathadder BE gekauft. Ich komme mit der genauso gut zurecht wie mit der Logitech. Liegt auch ähnlich gut in der Hand und die Zusatztasten sind für mich noch einen Tick besser erreichbar.


----------



## Own3r (3. Februar 2012)

Ich finde die Mausradrasterung der G500 nicht schlecht, da ist die G400 viel schlechter. Ich rate dir einfach mal nach MM o.Ä. zu gehen und dort ein paar Mäuse zu testen. Vielleicht findest du ja eine Maus, die dich ergonomisch auch anspricht.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Februar 2012)

Das wird wohl das beste sein. Einfach selbst zu testen ist eh immer empfehlenswert, da das persönliche empfinden einfach zu unterschiedlich ausfällt. Ansonsten könntest du dir mal die Cyborg R.A.T anschauen. Bei der gehen die Meinungen sehr stark auseinander. Ich finde sie gut. Wie das bei dir aussehen mag... selbst probieren.


----------

